# Retro Gaming



## Geoffrey (Jun 30, 2013)

Most of the talk here is about new games but does anyone have a wee passion for the old school?  Still love to bash around on the Sega Saturn and Dreamcast, especially 2D fighters by Capcom and SNK and scrolling shooters of all kinds, love the psikyo and cave games.  I had a Neo Geo but sold it as the game prices were so bloody high it was killing me...  What are your favourite games of yesteryear that you still like to play?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 30, 2013)

I play a lot of older games on the PC. XCOM and the old Apogee platformers like Commander Keen and Duke Nukem. Been meaning to reinstall Warcraft II as well.


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2013)

I still have a hankering for ZX Spectrum games sometimes.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 30, 2013)

Same here, Manic Miner is easy to find online, but a craving for Pyjamarama or Head Over Heels is tougher to satisfy.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Same here, Manic Miner is easy to find online, but a craving for Pyjamarama or Head Over Heels is tougher to satisfy.


 
http://www.amstradabandonware.com/en/play/pyjamarama/1/653 (amstrad version)

http://retrospec.sgn.net/games/hoh/ (remade for the PC so you would need to download and install)


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Same here, Manic Miner is easy to find online, but a craving for Pyjamarama or Head Over Heels is tougher to satisfy.


 
I've never found the ZX Transformers game - in my memories that was the best game evaa.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2013)

My favourite was Eddie Kidd's Jump Challenge. But mainly 'cause I was 9 years old and the loading screen was in BASIC so I used to change it to Eddie Flid's Wank Challenge.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a snes and a n64 emulator on my mac. The Roms are quite easy to find. I need to get an Atari st emulator though as this is when I played most games in my early teens.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 30, 2013)

I wanna play rick dangerous. James Bond and spherical


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2013)

The thing you find is that most games are better in your memory.

That said I have recently been playing x-com, syndicate, baldur's gate 2, alpha centauri...  All good.


----------



## red rose (Jun 30, 2013)

I have Dosbox on my laptop so that I can play all my old favourites.

Top of the list is Crystal Caves, quickly followed by Lemmings (which seems to be more difficult than it was when I was 4  ) Jazz Jack Rabbit, Duke Nukem and Lotus


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 30, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I have a snes and a n64 emulator on my mac. The Roms are quite easy to find. I need to get an Atari st emulator though as this is when I played most games in my early teens.


 
thankfully its much harder to get a fully working amiga emulator on the internet. as this means us former atari peeps can still preserve the illusion that the ST actually was in the same league as the amiga.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 30, 2013)

Good to see people haven't forgotten some old classics, I need to dust of the old Speccy +2 thats in a the loft and see if it will still load up... Ah, that noise!  Should have Midnight Resistance somewhere.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 30, 2013)

midnight resistance was amazing. would love to play spyhunter again on the speccy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2013)

I still have a working SNES although it doesn't get much play. The only reason the Wii gets dusted off these days is to play all the old Mario games etc I have on it from their game store.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2013)

I built a retro MAME table several years back..







Also use MAME on my Kindle Fire


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been playing several of the "classic" text adventures recently (I have an interest in text-based IF). They're generally dreadful and far overrated. While many do have some witty dialogue, almost all rely on a certain amount of completely illogical command-giving and a good slice of "guess the verb" - OPEN CHEST? EXAMINE CHEST? UNLOCK CHEST? OPEN TRUNK? LOOK TRUNK? QUIT BECAUSE THIS IS BULLSHIT?

Modern text IF, written not for profit, is generally far better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2013)

I live with a collector of retro games. Upstairs there are several old consoles, and probably something like 200 games. I've lost count. They get played, too. It's quite the obsession.


----------



## Shakey (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a phase where I was a bit obsessed with the SNK 2D fighting games, everyone was playing Tekken 2 and Soul Blade 2 at the end of the 90s but SNK was still making 2D games that weren't popular and the late ones are brilliant

I don't know why, but in Korea and China the King of Fighter games are still really popular despite being more than 10 years old.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2013)

Only game I play is Sonic 2 on Android.

I'm still stuck on Spring Yard Zone because the controls are too tiny to manoeuvre as good as I used to with the megadrive when I get to Dr Robotnik


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2013)

proper old school is before consoles - the machines in amusement arcades - Space Invaders, Scramble, Asteroids -

(((((my pocket money)))))


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd love to play the Dragon32 games of my childhood, but the emulators seem really complicated and I can never get them to work. I guess I'll never play Pettegrew's Diary, Bonka, or Williamsburg Adventure ever again


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 1, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I had a phase where I was a bit obsessed with the SNK 2D fighting games, everyone was playing Tekken 2 and Soul Blade 2 at the end of the 90s but SNK was still making 2D games that weren't popular and the late ones are brilliant
> 
> I don't know why, but in Korea and China the King of Fighter games are still really popular despite being more than 10 years old.


 
I still like to play KOF 2001 and 2002 and Garou: Mark of the Wolves is an ace game.  I just love the art style of those 2D fighters.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 1, 2013)

come on there is only one 2D fighter game - streetfighter 2. And as for 3D stuff, im glad to say i stopped buying consoles when PS1 came out.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2013)

I play Ghouls n Ghosts on my PC sometimes. Never get past the 2nd level still 

I want Kung Fu Master and Rampage


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2013)

I think SNES JRPGs are some of the best games out there.

the gamebopy emulator on my phone is ace too


I also like  2D fighting games  though i suck at them.  i'd love to play some more of the old school ones.   i know a little about them from related media.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 1, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> come on there is only one 2D fighter game - streetfighter 2. And as for 3D stuff, im glad to say i stopped buying consoles when PS1 came out.


 

Street Fighter is certainly the daddy of them all but others are nice for a bit of diversity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a snes emulator- its about the best this old g4 mac can run.

have whiled away many an hour revisiting mario, metroid etc

Also a suprising blast from the past was 'Alladin' the tie-in game from the film. It's aged really really well and is still a great platformer


----------



## Shakey (Jul 1, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> I still like to play KOF 2001 and 2002 and Garou: Mark of the Wolves is an ace game. I just love the art style of those 2D fighters.


 

Last Blade is my favourite


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2013)

i recently got guilty gear off of gog.com
http://www.gog.com/gamecard/guilty_gear_x2_reload

need to play it somemore. unfortunatly the controller support is a bit dodgy`


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 1, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Last Blade is my favourite


 
Ah yeah, Last Blade is cool, Samurai Shodown is great too.


----------



## starfish (Jul 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> I built a retro MAME table several years back..
> 
> 
> 
> Also use MAME on my Kindle Fire


 
Moon Cresta, i loved that game. Feel my jealousy.


----------



## starfish (Jul 1, 2013)

I have one of those plug in to your telly game things that has Phoenix on it. Ive also d/l Streets of Rage & Outrun on my PS3. Would like to find a version of Wonder Boy that i could play too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have been playing several of the "classic" text adventures recently (I have an interest in text-based IF). They're generally dreadful and far overrated. While many do have some witty dialogue, almost all rely on a certain amount of completely illogical command-giving and a good slice of "guess the verb" - OPEN CHEST? EXAMINE CHEST? UNLOCK CHEST? OPEN TRUNK? LOOK TRUNK? QUIT BECAUSE THIS IS BULLSHIT?
> 
> Modern text IF, written not for profit, is generally far better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2013)

streets of rage has not aged well. Or maybe it just needs two players to recapture that feel.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2013)

two players and proper cabinet joysticks  for a lot of these


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 7, 2014)

Geoffrey said:


> Most of the talk here is about new games but does anyone have a wee passion for the old school?  Still love to bash around on the Sega Saturn and Dreamcast, especially 2D fighters by Capcom and SNK and scrolling shooters of all kinds, love the psikyo and cave games.  I had a Neo Geo but sold it as the game prices were so bloody high it was killing me...  What are your favourite games of yesteryear that you still like to play?



Two of my favourite consoles ever righ there. Still got both of them in mint condition, though I stupidly sold some of the games that weren't my favourites (including a mint Panzer Dragoon Saga )

I hooked up my Saturn recently, and last night I was playing 'Shining the Holy Ark'. I love that game, best music in an RPG ever. I'm considering getting one of those Action Replay 4 M cards to try out some import games too.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Two of my favourite consoles ever righ there. Still got both of them in mint condition, though I stupidly sold some of the games that weren't my favourites (including a mint Panzer Dragoon Saga )
> 
> I hooked up my Saturn recently, and last night I was playing 'Shining the Holy Ark'. I love that game, best music in an RPG ever. I'm considering getting one of those Action Replay 4 M cards to try out some import games too.



Yeah they are great, so many classics on both consoles…  I hope you got a bit of money for Panzer Dragoon Saga, goes for well over a ton these days.  Shining and the Holy Ark is worth a good few quid now too.  I mostly play imports, got 2 chipped Japanese DCs and a chipped Japanese Saturn.  Nothing like a good bash around on the huge range of 2D fighters and i'm a big shooter fan, currently playing Sturmwind on the DC and Soukyugurentai on the Saturn a fair bit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 7, 2014)

Geoffrey said:


> Yeah they are great, so many classics on both consoles…  I hope you got a bit of money for Panzer Dragoon Saga, goes for well over a ton these days.  Shining and the Holy Ark is worth a good few quid now too.  I mostly play imports, got 2 chipped Japanese DCs and a chipped Japanese Saturn.  Nothing like a good bash around on the huge range of 2D fighters and i'm a big shooter fan, currently playing Sturmwind on the DC and Soukyugurentai on the Saturn a fair bit.



I sold it for a pittance not long after it came out, I was stuck and needed money  I've seen Shining the Holy Ark goes for about £50, I didn't sell that one because it's my wife's favourite game of all time 

I'm going to get an action replay card to dip my toes into imports, and to save my games, as they're all gone from the internal memory - all those Sega Rally lap times, lost like tears in rain...


----------



## Silva (Jul 12, 2014)

I still have my Mega Drive around my TV. Unfortunately, working at an aberration of a video game store has soured me completely from games for the time being. Even considering scaling my collection down to half (selling all dreamcast/psone/master system/fair bit of PS2 would do the trick, I guess). I could use the money and maybe start moving on to other things.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 14, 2014)

I cranked up the original Call of Duty recently.

It was as unsatisfying as ever with people covering the spawn points so you died right away.  

Single player was good though


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 14, 2014)

In one of the recent steam sales I brought the duke nukem 3d megaton pack for £3.49, which was amazing. Got all of the add on packs (duke in the carribean, duke it up in DC,etc), newer sounds and graphics, an online mode and it even works on Linux!

I also recently brought a Dreamcast for a score to replace the one I sold a few years back. I can't tell you how great it was to play backups without a chip or bootcd!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm playing a Gameboy Color game on the 3DS Virtual Console this week - The Pokemon Trading Card Game.

I'ts suprisingly addictive!


----------

